# 2001 Pathfinder power window problem



## coyote100 (Jul 31, 2006)

I have a 2001 Pathfinder and am having trouble with the driver's side express power up and down feature. When I try to close the window, the window goes to the top and then immediately comes down again about 4 inches from the top and stops there. In order to close the window I have to hold the switch in the first notch position until it closes. I don't have a huge problem with this but my wife just does not seem to be able to to do this and complains vigorously every time she tries to close the window. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## cvearl (Jul 20, 2006)

coyote100 said:


> I have a 2001 Pathfinder and am having trouble with the driver's side express power up and down feature. When I try to close the window, the window goes to the top and then immediately comes down again about 4 inches from the top and stops there. In order to close the window I have to hold the switch in the first notch position until it closes. I don't have a huge problem with this but my wife just does not seem to be able to to do this and complains vigorously every time she tries to close the window. Any info would be appreciated.


This may not be of much help but I saw this exact thing while test driving used 01 and 02 pathys last month on 2 of about 8 that I drove.

The one I went with did not have this problem.

My best guess is the switch needs to be replaced. You should call around to all who can service her and get quotes to have the switch pannel in that door replaced and get er done.

After seeing the price the wife may suddenly be ok with a little extra fiddling.

C.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

keep the window up... j/k check the motor


----------



## jdtucker (Oct 14, 2005)

This is not a rare problem by any means. I had to fix it on my 2002 a year or so ago.
There is an anti-pinch feature that needs to be reset.
This thread does a good job of describing the fix.


----------

